# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  скрипт рейтинга сайтов

## DEL

Надо к ресурсу, дополнительно, прикрутить рейтинг сайтов, на поддомен
Нашел платник CNStats Rating, понравился, но дороговато просят (от 70000 руб) а нуленого последней версии к сожалению я не нашел
Ишу платник подешевле или достойный бесплатник
Простенькие решения не подойдут

----------

